# Creston, OH, GSD, F - Urgent



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

No pic, not sure if PB, remove if incorrect

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13463066
Around 1 year of age, sable, short coat, full tail erect ears. She is a bit shy/timid right now and needs rescue. She is good with older children, cats, and other dogs. Seems housebroken, no food or toy aggression noted. She is currently in boarding thru Brigadoon Kennels in Wooster OH. We can not keep her in boarding much longer and she will have to go to the Wayne County Humane Society. If you are able to take her into your rescue please contact Corene at [email protected] or 330-465-5427.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Was this dog also a stray? There are afew dogs listed as missing in and around Columbus,ohio.They are posted on cl.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just emailed Corene about this girl. I have worked with Jim that owns Brigadoon Kennels.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

hope she responds, thank you


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

They have a family with GSD experience coming to meet her. She will let me know how it goes.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

any news


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Petfinder says rescue pending.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just emailed Corene. If the family wasn't going to adopt her I am going to take her.

I will let you know what she says as I don't know when the family was meeting her.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

The family came to meet her and it was a match made in heaven. They have 3 kids and they all fell in love with her and she with the. She will be adopted her later this week.


----------



## blinkster (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello -
She was not a stray, but a neglected dog that was signed over by the owner. The owner couldn't afford to feed her, nor did she have any vetting. The family that met her is picking her up this Friday to take her home. She'll be fully vetted and have a great home. Thanks so much for your offer to help her Mark.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Glad to hear she's going to her forever home.

I wish all their stories ended as happily as this girl's did.


----------

